# Need some advise with Fleet Phospho-soda please



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Has anyone with real bad constipation (and Pain) found that Fleet Phospho-soda hasn't worked and had any negative side-effects.I have to take it but am so afraid that it wont work, as none of the other type osmotic laxatives seem to have worked. They just blow me up and tons of water accummulate in my colon but I cannot seem to get it out. Has this ever happened to anyone taking Fleet Phospho soda. I am so scared something terrible will happen or I'll become really ill if it doesn't work.







Sorry, guys, I just need a hand to hold before I take this stuff. Its really scary for me.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Did you doctor tell you to take this, or are you doing alone? I have taken before, and it does do the water diarrhea thing. I can't say that you should or not take it. It's a personal choice.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Paulo, thanks for your reply. I'm doing it on my own because I'm getting so constipated (worse than normal) and nothing seems to be helping.When I had a doc, he did suggest it, but I was too scared to do it. Now I dont have a doc anymore ... they've all "fired" me because they've said they don't know what more can be done for me. There are not too many GI docs here where I live ... so it's real tough. Just have to fight this on my own.I'll keep you posted. Thanks for thinking of me and replying.


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

me tooo, I had to use the phospho-soda for test prep and at first it didn't do much but then it kicked in over night...my doc had me take it at 6pm, 6:10pm and 6:20 pm then a full glass of water at 6:30 then at least three more glasses of water in the nest 3 hours. that kicked in around three am. I had to rpeat the procedure the nest morning at the same times only in the am vs. the pm and that time I threw up all the phospho-soda...but I was all cleaned out cuz the test went on.....I don't know how you will be taking it but drinking lots of water with any osmotoc laxative I think helps a ton..I know it does for me or else I just bloat and have pain...


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Indie. I just took half a bottle about 14 mins ago mixed with half a glass of water followed by another 8oz or water. I think I will wait a bit before taking more but will continue drinking as much water as possible. Do you think that sounds OK.What dose did you start out with. The instructions say to take half a bottle. I'm not doing this for a prep for a colonoscopy so it's Ok if I'm not totally cleaned out, I just need some relief for this really bad constipation.I started taking Zoloft a few days ago ... a real low dose ... and I think it is contributing to my constipation.Thanks for keeping in touch with me, it makes me feel less frightened.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Have you tried everything that can be purchased OTC? I know you write here from time to time just wondering what all you've tried. I'm a suppository user, tho not everyone can go that route I know. I have a system that works real well for me, but I still have really bad gas. I don't think being cleaned out really matters in my case. I've seen where the Zelnorm is coming, and I can't wait to give it a try. I know it may not work either, but you never know. I think the stuff you want to try works, but is hard to drink. Have you tried plain ole laxatives?


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Think I'm too late. Could you talk with someone now about using Dulcolax with the Fleet Prep?I posted this on the other Forum!I really don't know what will happen to you. I used the Fleet Phosphate soda and it didn't work for me. Then again I was taking supplemental fiber up to the day of the Prep. I am also on many meds and fell asleep between doses.Some people have used Fleets Phosphate Soda with Dulcolax Tablets....from 2 to 6. And some people also strayed on a liquid diet for two days before the Prep.My Doctor is doing the procedure again and said he will use the Prep uses for a Barium Enema. I have had Barium enemas and Colonoscopies years ago. Then the Prep was something like this....Like food intake for 5 days, no fiber, no beans or a lot of fat, then one day of only liquids, the next day of clear liquids and the Prep was laxatives and enemas that caused lots of pain and cramps. But this worked!!!I think this time before the colonoscopy he may give me some combination of diet and castor oil etc!!!! I can deal with all the cramps and pain cause my IBS is not too painful or no pain.Wishing you luck. Know you have suffered a lot. My heat and prayers are with you!!Hope whatever you do works for you. It you have clear or whitish liquid come out of you then you are clean for the Colonoscopy!







Vikee


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Vikee ... I read your posting on the other forum and replied there ... I really appreciate it.Paulo, I tried the Fleet and it worked OK, better than I thought and with less pain but made me feel real sick for a while. I only took half a bottle and could not take more, but I just needed some relief from such bad constipation.Using laxatives are the worst thing and I believe have worsened my condition a whole lot, they irritate and cause the colon to quit working completely, which is what has happened to me. They are really dangerous and should not be used long term and the pain is pretty bad. I know they have messed up my stomach big time thats why I'm trying to find an osmotic laxative and use it together with Zelnorm, which I also hope will become available soon.


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Hey guys I took a 3 oz bottle of Fleets yesterday for my flexible sig and well the first 1.5 oz of liquid I had a lot of diahrrea, but then the second time I drank the last half of it I just had clear liquid come out everytime I went to the bathroom. Now I know this would mean you are pretty much cleaned out, but the thing is I didn'treally feel cleaned out. I should of went a lot more than I had and even today I still feel really constipated. Anyone know why this would have happened?


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Kellie, I felt the same way. I think that from the contractions it makes your insides hurt, and that may be why you don't feel done. I didn't feel done even when I went for the colonoscopy. I must have been pretty well cleaned out or he wouldn't have been able to do the whole thing.


----------



## Gswanson (Aug 23, 2001)

Hey everyone. I see the Fleets prep is working for some people but again, who wants diarhhea. If you need to take it to be cleaned out for an examination, I can see it, but I don't think Fleets prep should be considered for long-term use. I understand with Meetoo that sometimes you're so constipated that you just have to try whatever "MIGHT" work to get some immediate relief. I tried to Fleets Prep on my own since a friend recommended it. During my sigmoidiscopes and colonoscopy, the doctors gave me some white prep stuff by prescription that was in gallon jugs the size of a gallon milk which I had to drink over a 4 or 5 hour period. But that's another story. The first I took the Fleets, it didn't work well. Then my friend told me I probably didn't take enough. The second time I took more and it worked, but was erratic, causing diarhhea and unpreditable as to "When" it would kick in. On a last ocassion (over a year ago), it seemed that it wasn't going to work so I went to bed. When I awakened, I had soiled my bed linens. Needless to say, I was so embarrassed . . . (I'd only been married 3 years at the time). As understanding and compassionate as my husband is, I still felt horrible, so no more Fleets. I couldn't believe something would leave you so little control where your bowels could run out without your knowing it, even in your sleep. This was just another fiasco venture into over-the-counter solutions that worked for a minute and either quit or the results were too drastic and/or painful. And to Paulo, I guarantee you, the Zelnorm will work because I don't think anyone's IBS-C can be any worse than mine. I too have some relief with suppostories, but minimal, just to get the bowel out that has gotten to my rectal area and just STOPPED! But as a consequence, I still feel backed up because I know that there's tons of stuff backed up in my colon. When you don't have a bowel movement in 7 or 8 days and you know you've eaten a couple of meals a day and then you only get a small amount of bowel out, where's the rest of it . . . obviously still backed up in my intestines or gut. Good luck.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Anyone tried Miralax instead of Fleet Phosoda for long term use. I dont think it is as harsh, but then it probably doesnt work as well.I took the Fleet, it didnt give me diarrhea (whatever that is ... NEVER had it in my life), but I was just able to "go" a bit ... but still not enough and I'm still constipated but not as much, PLUS I take Senna laxatives daily, which dont seem to work anymore


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

I have to take another Fleet again. I dont know whats happening to me but I cannot "go" anymore even with laxatives. I took fleet 2 days ago (just half a bottle) and only went a bit ... no diarrhea (never had that in my life). I am so scared that this is all that will help.The only change I have made recently is that I've started taking 25mg of Zoloft ... I think since then it's literally stopped my colon from functioning.I've also been eating more, hoping to gain weight... that too causes more constipation. Definately, the less I eat the less constipated I get, but I get so hungry.Uggh, here goes ... more human Drano ... I hate the stuff ... however, when all else fails....!!!! I cant take this anymore, I've never reached this point of being so bad.


----------

